# Set Engine Speed - What RPM?



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

Hello! I was just wondering about the correct RPM for a Tecumseh 10HP Snow King engine. One site says it's "Fixed Speed 3750 +/- 150 rpm," so does that mean I adjust the throttle to no more than 3,700 or what? This Tecumseh : Tulsa Engine Warehouse is the site that says this. Also, is the procedure to get a tach reading after the machine warms up and then adjust the throttle up or down as needed?


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

65165156


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

my 1980's craftsman 10hp, dont think its a snow king, the manual states spec @3700rpm, i kept mine at just below ~3600.
u can adjust the throttle lever set screw to a desired level for wide open throttle, wot, or when throttle lever is on its highest setting.

get a tach like the one in my vid from ebay or amazon


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

jtclays said:


> The engine in the link is not a snow engine, looks like a gen set motor and they do run high, but likely an error to suggest 3900 rpm possible. Tecumseh is pretty well set on a 3600 rpm diet or it gets sick. Really quickly. The little 2 stroker Tec's can run quite a bit above 3600 rpm, but it's unlikely anyone would suggest you run a 4 stroke Tecumseh above 3600. The governor linkages should keep whatever engine you have within spec. What's the issue you have with yours?


No real issue any more. I am just thinking of checking the RPMs and if it's way off making adjustments if needed.


----------



## Bob E (Jun 9, 2014)

I usually go for 3400-3500. If the engine has power to spare I might set it a little lower. If the engine is struggling I might set it a little higher. If it's a generator I shoot for 60 hz.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

Dannoman; so does that mean I adjust the throttle to no more than 3 said:


> Tecumseh : Tulsa Engine Warehouse[/URL] is the site that says this. Also, is the procedure to get a tach reading after the machine warms up and then adjust the throttle up or down as needed?


Don't confuse governor set-up with throttle setting. 

The throttle or speed control is the lever or knob you use to run the speed up and down in regular use. Nothing you can do here should let the engine run out of spec.

The governor is embedded in the throttle linkage and away from daily tinkering. It's the governor that limits the maximum engine RPM while letting the fuel flow compensate for load changes. The governor is adjusted with a concealed screw or sometimes by actually bending a spring tang. A simple R&R of the carburetor can be enough to disturb the relationship as is aging so it's important to have a tachometer available if you're serious about this stuff.


----------

